# Need a 4K video camera



## Bennymiata (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm looking to update my 70d, which is usually used for my video work, but now that I've updated my pc, I want to get a good 4K video camera.
I'm looking at an XC10 or one of the XF400 cameras. That's the sort of budget I have.
I don't do lots of professional work, but I do a few weddings, corporate events and also like to video birds and my cats!
My pro videos almost always have dubbed sound, so I don't need the XC15.

I really like the form factor of the XC10, but could be swayed.
What do the users of the XC10s and 15s think of them? I'd love to hear your thoughts as some stuff I've read about them says they're rubbish and other reports from users say they're fantastic.
I'm not doing high-end videos but I'd like to offer good 4k content to some of my corporate clients that would be happy to pay extra for it too. 
I would generally be using it in auto or semi-auto modes.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 28, 2018)

Does the XC10 have DPAF? I didn't see it. That would be sorely missed. 

The 1dx2 is great for 4K video. Not sure yet about the 5d4 (trying it this weekend).


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 29, 2018)

It does have DPAF and tracks pretty well too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2018)

Be sure to look at Sony cameras too. That's one area where Sony shines. You see Sony video cameras wearing Canon lenses at sports events.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 29, 2018)

The problem is that I don't like Sony colours much. I currently have a Sony HD camera, and I prefer using my 70d or my M5 as the video files look so good.
Mind you, my Sony is 5 years old, but the focussing and colours aren't so good, hence why I am keen to buy a Canon.

Spec sheets don't impress me much, just handling and the results impress me.

Any opinions on the XC10?


----------



## cinema-dslr (Sep 3, 2018)

compared to the M5 and 70d the xc10 will be a joy to use and the image quality will be good.
If you can get it cheap enough it's a nobrainer.
However a c100 upscaled to 4k will look better or just stay at 1080p .


----------

